# Heritage Arms Rough Rider



## rfhall50 (Nov 23, 2008)

Am getting my oldest grandson into SASS shooting. I am looking to buy a pair of Heritage Arms Rough Riders (Dual) in 22LR / 22 Mag. Anyone know who I could get them from ? I can't even get Heritage Arms to answer my email. I know these are not the greatest, but would be good to get him started. Another coming up soon that could also train using them.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Try Buds Gun Shop. Their prices include shipping. Just add your FFL fee. Note: Some of the Heritage guns are of an alloy frame. Check your local laws concerning that. Have fun. www.budsgunshop.com/ 
Larry (drummin_man627)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think Academy stocks them.


----------



## switch blade (Nov 20, 2008)

Bisley said:


> I think Academy stocks them.


Yep, Academy stocks them.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I know times are tight, but think about tightening the belt a bit and getting a Ruger Single Six. He will be able to shoot that with his grandson.


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

Academy is running a six hour sale on a Heritage Rough Rider .22 Friday from 5am-11am for $99.99


----------

